# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  جديدي للعرايــــــس..قمصان نوم فخمة( المجوعةالاولى ) مع ملكة الليل غاليري

## ملكة الليل غاليري

:Salam Allah: 



خواتي العزيزات تم اغلاق الموضوع اللي تحب تطلب تطلب من المواضيع المفتوحة 
عزيزتي الغالية 


تميزي في ليلة زفافك بابها و أرقى قمصان النوم لتخلدي فيها اجمل لحظات لقائك مع زوجك 
تشكيلة قمصان النوم هذه هي أحدث و أجمل ما صنعت انامل المصممين
نضعها بين يديك 

و الحمدالله بعد بيع اغلب قطع المجموعة السابقة حبيت اعرضلكم جديدي علما بأن الكمية محدوده جدا 


للطلب :
** يرجى أرسال رقم الموديل ،اللون ، المقاس ،رقم التليفون و الاماره.
**التوصيل عن طريق شركة الشحن سلم واستلم , وللخوات اللي في بوظبي ممكن يمرن الفيلا و يستلمن القطعة .

المقاسات كالتالي 
42 = سمول 
44= ميديم ( ممكن تصغيرة الى سمول)
48-46= لارج ( ممكن تصغيرة الى ميديم أو سمول )
50 = اكس لارج ( ممكن تصغيرة الى لارج أو ميديم)

**للأخوات الراغبات بإجراء أي تعديلات أو تصغير في الطول أو العرض 10-25 على حسب الشغل 

**للتواصل 0502666799


رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354




و قبل كل شي.. الرجاء القاء نظرة على قوانين التعامل مع الغاليري..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=590931




رقم الموديل : BR1001 
العدد: قطعتين 
الروب: تول ابيض ناعم على شكل طبقات فخمة جدا مع ذيل طويل لمزيد من الرقي . 
قميص النوم : عبارة عن طبقتين من الشيفون مع طبقة من الدانتيل على الصدر 
اللون : ابيض مع دانتيل ابيض ناصع أو اوف وايت مع دانتيل بيج و وردي خفيف 
المقاسات المتوفرة : سمول ,ميديم ، لارج 
السعر: 2000

الموديل الاول 









الثاني 













المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

رقم الموديل :18578
العدد: قطعتين 
الروب :تول أحمر \ أزرق ناعم.مع دانتيل ايطالي فاخر مع ورود بارزه منتشره على الروب بشكل متناسق و جذاب .
قميص النوم : عبارة عن حرير ساتان ذو لمعة ، تول مع دانتيل ايطالي راقي مطرز على الصدر من الإمام ومن الاسفل ، قابل للتضيق من الخلف على شكل اكس . 
اللون أزرق أو أحمر 
المقاسات المتوفرة :44،46،42
السعر:1200


تم بيع جميع قطع اللون الاحمر 













الازرق












رقم الموديل :814972
العدد: قطعتين 
الروب شيفون ابيض بلاسيه على شكل مثلثات من الاسفل و ورود بشكل بارز على الصدر .
قميص النوم : شيفون ابيض على شكل مثلثات 
اللون: أبيض 
المقاسات المتوفرة :*تم بيع جميع القطع* 
السعر:1300

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

رقم الموديل :814893
العدد: قطعتين 
الروب: تول ابيض ناعم مع خطوط و مربعات دانتيل منتشره على الروب يربط بشريطة من الساتان 
قميص النوم : عبارة عن حرير ساتان ذو لمعة خفيفة، طبقات دانتيل رقيقة على الصدر من الإمام و من الاسفل 
اللون : ابيض( أوف وايت ) 
المقاسات المتوفرة :،50 42,44,46,48 
السعر سابقا : 1500
السعر حاليا : 1000 
لفتره محدووووووووووده 








رقم الموديل :4543
العدد: قطعتين 
الروب :تول ناعم مع شريطة دانتيل مطرز على الايدي و الصدر 
قميص النوم : عبارة عن حرير ساتان ذو لمعة ، تول مع دانتيل مطرز على الصدر و الجوانب قابل للتضيق من الخلف .
اللون :أبيض مشرق و تطريز بنفسجي 
المقاسات المتوفرة :لارج 
السعر: 1200








رقم الموديل :514110
العدد: قطعتين 
الروب :تول أسود ناعم. مع ورود وردية منتشره على الروب بشكل متناسق و جذاب .
قميص النوم : عبارة عن حرير ساتان ذو لمعة ، تول مع دانتيل مطرز على الصدر من الإمام ومن الاسفل ، قابل للتضيق من الخلف . 
اللون :وردي فاتح مع أسود 
المقاسات المتوفرة :42
السعر سابقا : 850
السعر حاليا :550
لفتره محدوووووووووودة

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

رقم الموديل :801925
العدد: قطعتين 
الروب : جاكيت قصير من الدانتيل الذهبي الناعم .
قميص النوم : عبارة عن حرير ساتان ذو لمعة خفيفة، طبقات دانتيل ذهبية رقيقة على الصدر من الإمام و الخلف و من الاسفل 
اللون : ابيض عاجي ،تركوازي ،عنابي 
المقاسات المتوفرة : 42,46,48،44 
السعر: 1500













رقم الموديل :814972
العدد: قطعتين 
الروب :تول أبيض أو أزرق ناعم.مع دانتيل مع ورود على الرقبة و الطراف الروب بشكل متناسق و جذاب .
قميص النوم : عبارة عن دانتيل شفاف على الصدر و الجوانب و كسرات رقيقة في منتصف قميص النوم 
اللون: أزرق أو أبيض 
المقاسات المتوفرة :
الازرق : 46،44
الابيض : ،44،42 
السعر:1200


الابيض 




الازرق السماوي 









رقم الموديل :814955
العدد: قطعتين 
الروب : عبارة عن تول بالدانتيل الامريكي
قميص النوم : عبارة عن حرير ساتان مطفي مع تول و دانتيل أمريكي على الصدر و من الاسفل 
اللون : ابيض مشرق 
المقاسات المتوفرة : 46,48،50 
السعر: 1700

----------


## وليفة الهم

الصراحة بيجنينوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووااااااااااااااا

----------


## مخيمه فالكراج

بالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> بالتوفيق حبوبه



تسلمين الغالية على المرور

----------


## malakmaroc

رووووووووووووووووووعة ربي يوفقك

----------


## $AVON$

رووووووعه

بس اسمحيلي اقولج شوي غالي

بس انشاءلله تبيعينهم والله يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## دلوعه _ حبيبي

حلوييييييييييييييييييييييين

بس واايد مبالغه بالاسعار

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> *القطـــع أكثـــر من رائعــة ما شاء الله 
> 
> كل التـــوفيق لكــــم يا رب*



شكرا على المرور

----------


## قمر2008

بصراحة خبااااااااااااااااااااااااال الله يوفقج

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## جنة الصحراء

موووووفقة

----------


## ام راشد 7708

بعض الصور ما طلعت

----------


## دمعة على خدود

الله إوفج

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صبـــــــــــــــاح الخير

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

** ًصبــــــــــــــــاح الخير 

** ترقبـــــــــــــــوا جديدي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=485246

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

** ًصبــــــــــــــــاح الخير 

** ترقبـــــــــــــــوا جديدي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=485246

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

** مساء الرقة والاحساس

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

** ًصبــــــــــــــــاح الخير 

** ترقبـــــــــــــــوا جديدي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=485246

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــــاء الخير

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــــــــاء الخير

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــــــــاء الخير 

ترقبـــــــــــــوا جديدي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=485797

----------


## احتاجك..

موفقين^-^

----------


## أم عفااري

:

موفقة خير إن شاء الله 

 :Smile:

----------


## EMEE_84

up

up up

up

 :Smile:

----------


## بلوشيه24

خباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااال

----------


## ام . عبود

السلام عليكم خواتي 
واتمنى ليج اختي كل التوفيق وبصراح القمصان رووووووعة

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> السلام عليكم خواتي 
> واتمنى ليج اختي كل التوفيق وبصراح القمصان رووووووعة


تسلمين الغالية على المرور

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD



----------


## غلو11

+++ ... اللـــــ ــ ــهـ يوفقـــــــــــ ــ ــ ــج ... +++

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 

موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.
اللهم لك الحمد
اللهم لك الحمد على نعمك التي انعمتها علينا اللهم ادم نعمتك علينا واحفظها من الزوال يا كريم 
يا صاحب الفضل والنعم ...
. .

.,.

.ღ.اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك.ღ..



(( رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء ))


..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..

----------


## سمو الاميرة

رووووووووووووعة 

ربي يوفقج

----------


## الغزيّل

ابي اشوف الصور

----------


## محبة الحور

رووووووووووعة
الله يوفقج أختي

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

** مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــاء الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

** مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــاء الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير

----------


## رووررريت

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو جنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## عذبه الاوصاف

بالتوفيق

----------


## الغزيّل

ماشاء الله كل واحد احلى من الثاني

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> ماشاء الله كل واحد احلى من الثاني



تسلمين الغالية 
هذا كلة من ذوقج 

و حياج عندنا الغاليري

----------


## كزابلانكا

رووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> رووووووووووووووووووووعة


تسلمين الغالية

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

** ًصبــــــــــــــــاح الخير 

** ترقبـــــــــــــــوا جديدي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=485246

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD



----------


## حرحور

بصرااااااااااااااااااااااااحه جنان

----------


## ابدا2008ع

بصاحة خبااااااااااااااال وروعة

----------


## sunshaine

اللـــــه يوفقـــــج يالغـــــــــالية

----------


## جنة المشاعر

الغاليه ليش عاد جيه وايد مغليه علينا الاسعار !!! 

صراحه كنت أبغي جمّن حبة للعرس لي ولاختيه وبنت عميه بس هوّنت

ع العموم ربيه يوفقج فالدارين ان شاء الله ^^

----------


## dl3a_uae

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
صدق صدق 
روووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
> صدق صدق 
> روووووووووووووووووووعة


تسلمين على المرور

----------


## لـيديUAE

ماشاء الله روعه !!

----------


## ورود حمر

رهيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب موفقه الغاليه

----------


## umohd

*فالج التوفيق انشاء الله*

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــــــــــاء الخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير

----------


## سحابة

ما شاء الله روووووووووووووعة ربي يوفقكم ويبارك لكم في تجارتكم

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســـــــــــــــــــــاء الخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير

----------


## خوية القمر

رروعة
بالتوفيق يالغالية


الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## وهـج المحب

ما شاء الله موفقة يا الغاليه ... ^_^

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاح الخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

صبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاح الخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــير

----------


## طالبةالعلم

ما شاء الله موفقة الغالية

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــير

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـاءالخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــر

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ][ro7 al7b][

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## بنوته مزيونه

روعة وألف مبروك لكل عروووووووووووووووس

----------


## مجموعة أنسان

رووووووووووووووووعة 

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## **سكون الليل**

روووووعهــ

بالتوفيقــ

----------


## angle girl

حلو بس غالي شوي ؟

----------


## شيخه الغيد

> رقم الموديل :18578
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الازرق


 


اريد هذا .. ختيه كيف اقدر اتواصل معاج ..^^

----------


## الموج الثائر

*الله يوفقج يا الغالية... 


ويرزقج من حـــــــلاله...*

----------


## أم سعيد 15

ماشاء الله خبال رووووووووووووووعه يجنن 
الله يوفقكم

----------


## جود^_^

ماشاء الله وااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلوه وفخمه

----------


## هتاان

ماشالله فري نايس شي خيال

----------


## الود في دمي

روعهـ



وكلمة روعهـ شو عليهن

----------


## shj Girl

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووعه 

موفقه حياتي فديتج

----------


## دمعتي شمس

روووووعة خرافيات الله يوفقكم

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عبق الورد

موفقة الغالية

----------


## امـ سلطان

موفقه يا الغاليه 

روعه روعه

----------


## العهود111

مـــــــا شـــــــــــاء اللـــــــــــه
بالتــوفــــــــيـق الغــــــالـــيـــة 
وربــي يــرزقـــج كـل الخـــيـــر
لـــلــــــــــــــرفـــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## وردة الواحة

الله يوفقج الغالية

----------


## UAQ_LADY

روووعه ماشالله

كم تاخذ فترة التفصيل عندكم

واذا ابغي شي فيه فصوص وكرستالات ناعمه شي ولا؟؟

----------


## salle

حبوبه كم موديل من المعروضات مقاس سمول

----------


## عسعس 82

واااااااااااااايد روعه بس ممكن طرشين الكتالوج على خاص شى غيرهم

----------


## مهاري_11

بالتوفيـــــــــــج

----------


## عاشقة زوجـي

تسلمين فديتج الصراحه رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووعه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

تسلمون فديتكم عالمروور..

شرفونا في المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم يا حي يا قيوم... يا ذا الجلال والإكرام...

يا رحيم يا رحمن...

نسألك أن تغفر "لزايد بن سلطان"...

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه... وعافه واعف عنه...

وأكرم نزله... ووسع مدخله...

واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد...

ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس...

اللهم وانزل على قبره الضياء والنور والفسحة والسرور...

اللهم وجازه بالحسنات إحسانا وبالسيئات عفواً وغفرانا...

اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة...

اللهم وما قدم للإسلام والمسلمين فاجعله في ميزان حسناته يا رب العالمين...

الـــــــــــــهـــــــــــــم آمــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن
الـــــــــــــهـــــــــــــم آمــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن


ربنا اننا نشهدك اننا احببنا شيخنا وكان هو الوالد والقائد لنا وقد رحل عنا
فنسألك يا رحمان ان توسع عليه قبره وتثبته وترحمه وترزقه جنتك
فقد كان نعم القائد واطيب والد
فأرحمة برحمتك يا ارحم الرااااااااحمين

ربي نشهدك وملائكتك نحن رعيته بأننا قد رضينــــــا عنه
و نحن الشهداء له في الأرض..
فأرضى عنه ووسع مدخله
يا حي يا قيوم برحتك نستعين


يا رب يا من له الجباه تسجد والشجر والطير يسبح
اغفر لوالدنا زايد وارحمه برحمتك يا رب وتجاوز عنه كل الزلل
وطهر قلبه العاطر
وادخله فسيح جنتك 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

الـــــــــــــهـــــــــــــم آمــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن
الـــــــــــــهـــــــــــــم آمــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن

----------


## **بدرالبدور**

..ماشاءالله ..حلووووو وااايد ..بالتوفيييييق أختي الغاليه ...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## الماسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ما شاء الله بصرااااااااااااااااحه روووووووووووووووووعه 

وان شاء الله بزوركم في محلكم في اجازه عيد الاتحاد 

بس للاسف في قطع عيبني بس مكتوب عليها بيعت كل الكمية !! هالموديلات ما تيبون منها مره ثانيه !!!

----------


## الموج الثائر

موفقــــــــــــــــــة الغالية...

----------


## دلوعه الامارات

الله يوفقج يا الغاليه

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

,,
اللهم 
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## شموخ قطريهـ

موفقه

----------


## 4 فصول

واااااااااااااااااااااااااو روعة يعطيكي العافية وموفقة الاغالية

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــر

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## Bluebutterfly

upupupupupupupupupupup

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## EMEE_84

اب اب

----------


## munamoor

فالج التوفيييييج غاليتي

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## روح السلطان

موفقة حبيبتي 

للرفع ^_^

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## موج للكمبيوتر

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عذاري88

واااااااو

----------


## الفلا

ما شاء الله روووعة

----------


## ام ررريم

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## شيخة الحلوين1

وفقك الله

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ~A~

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## أم سعيد رميثي

روووووووووووووووووووعه \\


بالتوفيق ياربيه

----------


## ام1 زايد

بالتوووفيق

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## أسيرة الروح

الصرااااااااااااحة كل واحد احلى الثاني

----------


## ريوف ابوظبي

ماشاءالله شي حلو


الله يوفقج أختي ^^

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## أم يسوف

رووووووووعه ماشاالله 

بالتوفيق واكيد لي تعامل وياج ان شاالله

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## *أمل*

بالوفيق إنشاء الله

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile: 

رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


صبــــــاح الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile: 

رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354

----------


## أم بدور@

_

موفقة_

----------


## عيون شيخة

ربي يووفقج ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile: 

رابط موضوعنا في معرض *العروووس* الالكتروني 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700354

----------


## z8807

موفقه بس في حد يلبس هالاشياء لين الحين!!!!

----------


## سحة رشود

مشكورة على العرض

----------


## حلم ليل

الفساتين حلة بس غالية واااايد

----------


## Bitter Sweet

بالتوفيق حبوبه...

----------


## alamorah520

الصراحة روووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## أم خليفه 21

ربي يوفقج ^^

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile:

----------


## نورالهدايه

صراحه وايد روعة 0بتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## .acute.queen.

واايد حلوه .. ^^

موفقه .. ^^

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..  :Smile:

----------


## romisaa

ماشاء الله
تسلم الأيادى

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..

----------


## شموع3

بصراحة وااااااايد روووووووووعه
أنا تخبلت عليهم بس الأسعار ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sharoo_e5

*مووووووووووفقة*

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر..

----------


## ][الجوري][

*رووعــهـ

بالتوفيـــج .. ~*

----------


## ام الشرس

طررررررررر

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,,,


مســــــــــاء الخيــــــــــــر....

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## أم سلطان الغالي

بالتوفيق

----------


## إيمان العلي

حلوووووووووين والله يووووفقج  :Smile:

----------


## مهاوي89

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## أحلى شعور

الصراحه ذوووووووق وروعه وانتي مب ملكه الليل بس انتي ملكه الفخامه....

بالتوفيق حبيبتي واعتبريني زبونه دايمه انشالله ...

----------


## ام نهيان

الله ع القمصان الصرااحه فنتكه حلوووين

----------


## حلاوووة امها

ممكن الرقم للضروره قلبووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ام محمد 9119

موفقه

----------


## تاجرة قديمة

،،
ما شاء الله ..
ابداع

----------


## احلى بسكوت

رووعة .. ربي يوووفقج

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

العرض مستمر... 30% تخفيض على الكفرات و المفارش لبنات المنتدى
و 35% لزوار المحل  :Smile:

----------

